# The Maceo Baston clock is ticking/Baston officially signed



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

According to Chuck Swirsky, the deadline is noon tomorrow for the Pacers to match.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

It's very hard to say what the Pacers are going to do now, because it's been close to a week, and we haven't heard anything from the Pacers yet, so it looks like Baston will be coming back to the Raptors. 

Personally do you guys think the Pacers will match the offer?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

I kinda hope they match, just because I don't think theres much room for him.. and like I said before, I'd rather we use this cash on a rebounder like Singleton, or Chucky Hayes.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

Out of those two I'd go for Singleton, better fit at the 3, can also play the 4.
But then Moon sounds a lot like that too..
The difference is Singleton's proved himself against NBA competition.

I don't really get the Baston signing - where is he gonna get any playing time? I say Bosh, bargnani and Rasho are all ahead of him in the depth chart, as is Garbajosa if he's healthy.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

He's not signed to get playing time. He's signed as a good bench veteran.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

What recent NBA playoff experience does he have?
I know he played in Europe quite a bit, but I think it's different - Parker is a different matter, because he plays big minutes here too.
But hey, if it works I'm all for it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*



different_13 said:


> Out of those two I'd go for Singleton, better fit at the 3, can also play the 4.
> But then Moon sounds a lot like that too..
> The difference is Singleton's proved himself against NBA competition.
> 
> I don't really get the Baston signing - where is he gonna get any playing time? I say Bosh, bargnani and Rasho are all ahead of him in the depth chart, as is Garbajosa if he's healthy.


Well Rasho blows. All Baston has to do is play half decent and he'll jump ahead of Rasho in the depth chart.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

Isn't he too short at the 5? Rasho played great in the playoffs, I have no idea what you are talking about. I wished he played like that all season long.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

meh right now BC is only filling out the last of the depth chart so if baston is a good character guy then i hope the Pacers don't match


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

Baston won't play the five that's for sure, and Rasho did is job last season, he wasn't look upon to score, he got rebounds played great defense, and helped Bosh get better, he has played in a lot of big games and he has played with two of the best power forwards in the league in Garnett and Duncan, and he has learned a lot from them and now he's helping out Bosh to become a better player. Rasho will most likely be the starting center next season. That's if Il Mago is not coming off the bench.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

Who is he?


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*



different_13 said:


> Out of those two I'd go for Singleton, better fit at the 3, can also play the 4.
> But then Moon sounds a lot like that too..
> The difference is *Singleton's proved himself against NBA competition.*I don't really get the Baston signing - where is he gonna get any playing time? I say Bosh, bargnani and Rasho are all ahead of him in the depth chart, as is Garbajosa if he's healthy.


What does playing 7 minutes a game do towards proving yourself? I could go out for 7 minutes a game and not embarrass myself. Singleton will never be a starter in the league for any team with more then 30 wins in a season.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

Forty minutes!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

Thirty minutes!


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

Rasho is a good Vet,is a good defender takes away Shifty C's angels well, made Howard settle for poor shots.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

Twenty minutes!


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

ahem, 12 minutes till Mo' Maceo


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

Seven minutes!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

their not gonna match...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

well it's passed noon... hope to get news soon.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

Noon is the deadline? Thought it was usually midnight (9pm on the coast).

I don't mind Baston. He's better than some of the other guys bandied about this thread.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*



billfindlay10 said:


> What does playing 7 minutes a game do towards proving yourself? I could go out for 7 minutes a game and not embarrass myself. Singleton will never be a starter in the league for any team with more then 30 wins in a season.



I was referring to the stretch last year when he got pretty decent minutes due to injuries.
And Clippers fans seemed pretty high on him.

And I'm not advising to play him 30 mpg.
I just think he'd be a better fit - you have Bosh, Bargnani, Garbajosa and Humphries who can all play the 4 well, and already a logjam at the wings.
Singleton makes Graham more expendable than Baston does.

But hey, if everyone likes him so much, he must have something going for him. So hope it works out for the Raptors.


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

I remember him being a beast in Europe, but in the Raptors he would/will warm the bench.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

replaces D-Maart as benchwarmer?
terms?


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

Heh, well, sounds like wasted money, done just so that Parker has a friend on the team.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*



Mateo said:


> Heh, well, sounds like wasted money, done just so that Parker has a friend on the team.


Not really
Don't think we waste a spot for that.


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

I actually think he will get playing time. Hes definately better than Humphries


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2942824

it's kardinal offishal


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*



Who-C said:


> I actually think he will get playing time. Hes definately better than Humphries


I am not sold on that....I think that Hump could increase his consistancy in year two with the Raps. If he can become comfortable with a role on this team he could be a very nice 9th-10th man....Good rebounder, strong around the hoop and not afraid to mix it up.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*



> The athletic forward averaged 14.5 points and 5.1 rebounds in his Premier League play with Maccabi and 13.2 points and 6.4 rebounds in Euroleague action.


Not great rebounding stats.. He was a major player there right?

Well Humphries averages 2.9 rebounds in 11.4 minutes over 3 seasons (1.1/1.8)
It's harder to rebound in the NBA, would you say? That's roughly 6 per 22..

Last year Baston had 1.6 rebounds in 8.4 minutes (0.4/1.1?!)
Which is roughly just under 5 in 25 minutes..

Obviously, in bigger minutes production does change, but I'd rather play 22 year old than a 32 year old..


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*



Junkyard Dog13 said:


> replaces D-Maart as benchwarmer?
> terms?


according to the Fan590 this morning its a 2-yr, $3.8 million deal.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

for a signing that fills out the 13th-15th roster spot, can't really complain

this should keep Humpries and Graham very motivated and create a real sense of internal competition.

I wonder whether he's as athletic as he was the last time I seen him


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

There is something to be said for improving the quality of your team, top to bottom.

Even if he isn't an impact player come game time, Baston is an improvement in the type of player the starters will be going up against in practice everyday.

It's one thing if Bosh beats scrubs down everyday, but Baston will push him a little harder than say Pop Sow or Slokar.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*



Flush said:


> It's one thing if Bosh beats scrubs down everyday, but Baston will push him a little harder than say Pop Sow or Slokar.


good point


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

it's important that you have the right kind of guy at the end of your bench, for practice and for team morale. sometimes these guys are youngins (Sow, Slokar were sweet last year) and sometimes they're vets like Dmart, or Baston.

that Baston played with AP in Israel is just too cool.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

I also disagree with the statement that Baston is better than Humphries.. Humph proved to be a very good asset off the bench, and his strengths are our teams weaknesses.

Humph needs time to develop as a younger player, you also have to consider that.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*



bigbabyjesus said:


> I also disagree with the statement that Baston is better than Humphries.. Humph proved to be a very good asset off the bench, and his strengths are our teams weaknesses.
> 
> Humph needs time to develop as a younger player, you also have to consider that.


I have to agree with what you say about Hump. I like the kid and feel he just needs to play every game!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

Humphries is a liability on offense, he's like a slightly more skilled bonner without the 3pt threat, which renders him useless, especially for a team that has an all star PF. Humphries can't play the 5 or the 3, I like his energy but he is not a back up good enough to be on this team, when go onto offense, it's like we play 4 on 5 and on defense its not like he is that great.

I think Baston is an upgrade from humphries, he might not be as young, but we dont' have 3-5 years to wait on humph.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

Both of them plays behind Garbajosa if Garbo comes off the bench next season. The most likely scenario is that Baston replaces Pape Sow at that 11th-12th man spot and comes in when we have an injury to one of our bigs.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*



Dee-Zy said:


> Humphries can't play the 5 or the 3


He played a large chunk of his time last year at the 5. He may not be 7 feet tall, but he's got the bulk to bang in the post. 

And I don't think he's the liability you make him out to be. He was arguably the best offensive rebounder on the team last year. He just rushed his offense too much...given some more playing time and experience I think he good be a decent offensive player


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

Hump's going to make an impact this year, he's got major competition for minutes but he's got the best motor of all our bigs and if we're chucking up as many shots as i expect we need a guy that can go for offensive boards and is fast enough to get back on D in time.


----------



## junkyarddawgg (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*

I don't think Hump lacks that much skill, I simply believe that he's a little bit of a black hole, chucking up whenever he has the opportunity. He simply needs to understand the flow of the offence better, to know when to jack up a shot or not.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/CP_baston_nomatch_072007.html


> ``We're happy to get another piece falling into place,'' Raptors GM Bryan Colangelo told The Canadian Press. ``We feel he should be another key ingredient in the mix we already have.''


...pretty descriptive of his role, eh?


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

speedythief said:


> http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/CP_baston_nomatch_072007.html
> 
> ...pretty descriptive of his role, eh?


Colangelo should write a novel. It would be riveting, what with all that detail.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

2 year 3.8 pricey for a career back up and journey man.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

narrator said:


> Colangelo should write a novel. It would be riveting, what with all that detail.


Chapter One

_"There may or may not have been an occurrence on a non-specific date at a non-specific time, depending on how certain things fell into place..."_



Junkyard Dog13 said:


> 2 year 3.8 pricey for a career back up and journey man.


Pretty cheap, actually. We weren't going to get him for nothing, but the LLE-level is pretty close.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What's the Vet Min?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> What's the Vet Min?


$770,610 for this upcoming season--if he qualifies as having two years in the NBA.

The bi-annual exception is $1.83 million, which is what we signed him for; plus incentives, I suppose.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: The Maceo Baston clock is ticking*



junkyarddawgg said:


> I don't think Hump lacks that much skill, I simply believe that he's a little bit of a black hole, chucking up whenever he has the opportunity. He simply needs to understand the flow of the offence better, to know when to jack up a shot or not.


The guy is no Lammond Murray, if I was that close to the hoop I would look to put the ball up too.


----------

